# Are gentlemen a dying breed?



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

From the Times along with 10 tips for how to be a (modern) gentleman:

https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/men/article3962419.ece


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Isn't it sad how many fail to meet a significant number of those criteria?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

what a list! I like how kowtowing to the environment makes #3 on a list of how to be gentlemen - where am I?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, yes, the modern gentleman believes in global warming. Fascinating.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice to see they tell you to ignore your cell/BlackBerry. Very annoying habit many folks have developed with their BBs.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

deanayer said:


> - where am I?


Oblivious to your surroundings and cheerfully expelling methane?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Yes, yes, the modern gentleman believes in global warming. Fascinating.


I dont know how you take "be enviornmentally aware", and turn it into "believes in global warming"

Talk about missing the point.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Concordia said:


> Oblivious to your surroundings and cheerfully expelling methane?


You mean carbon Dioxide - My Carbon footprint is in the shape of a 10 1/2 D Bruno Magli Captoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Medwards: "Please" excuse my fellow forumites, providing the initial seven responses to this thread, for ignoring the FIRST and perhaps most overlooked tip for being a proper gentleman "and thank you" for bringing this most interesting article to our attention! Have a great weekend, ya'll!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Concordia said:


> Oblivious to your surroundings and cheerfully expelling methane?


very good :icon_smile_big:

(thank you!)


----------



## ItalianGent (May 2, 2008)

I think it's a good article - and one of the nice things about it is that it reminds you that all the manners you learned as a child are even more important as an adult. And all of it rolls towards "being aware of the people and the world around you".

Nothing wrong with that, is there gentlemen?:aportnoy:


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

Very nice article. The whole blackberry thing is on point. And yes, saying thank you and please is in short supply these days.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Medwards: "Please" excuse my fellow forumites, providing the initial seven responses to this thread, for ignoring the FIRST and perhaps most overlooked tip for being a proper gentleman "and thank you" for bringing this most interesting article to our attention! Have a great weekend, ya'll!


eagle2250: Thank you for your most gracious comments. I am most appreciative of your thoughtfulness. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

medwards: thank you for posting this here and bringing it to general attention. It seems a very handy list of gentle reminders, updated and all that. Just in time for the US Memorial Day holiday when we're called to remember those that made the ultimate sacrifice. 

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

I have been extraordinarily fortunate in my life to encounter several real gentlemen of the old school, vigorous men in their 60s and 70s who have attained internationally recognized success, who are the very epitome of modesty, grace and good manners. Although I was raised with some sense of manners, they put me to shame and set the bar very high for behaviour I try to emulate.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice, refreshing article.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Nice to see they tell you to ignore your cell/BlackBerry. Very annoying habit many folks have developed with their BBs.


Amen!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I like Number 2 of being punctual,that describes me very well.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just be careful to avoid the one about bragging about yourself.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Excellent article, many thanks!

Another area might be worth considering, and that is the ability to be a good conversationalist. Seems to tie in with the subject of the article in the OP.

It might be an interesting exercise to think of all of those that you know, and sort out the ones that you consider to be good conversationalists. The article refers to it indirectly.

For example, how many people that you know well show up at a social gathering with much on their mind to talk about, except themselves, and their current activities and interests?

How many do you run into at social gatherings that ever ask you a question about you, or your interests; that is other than a cursory formality?

How many do you encounter in a social gathering that maintain eye contact, and seem interested in the conversation, without glancing about to see if there is someone that they should try to cultivate?

Many times you see people socially that you really like, but feel that their conversational agenda is... "Well enough about you, let's talk about me."

It takes some conscious effort, and some of us may never get very good at it. Those that are genuinely good conversationalists stand out like diamonds, because they seem to be so rare.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

Being a gentleman is something I aspire to. I try every day to improve. A lot of times I fail, a number of times I succeed. It's a work in progress.


----------

